

Ask HN: what is your HN spiritual leader? - wsieroci

Hi,<p>I am curious what is your HN spiritual leader?<p>Best,
Wiktor
======
shanelja
John Graham Cummings (<https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=jgrahamc>)

Mostly for his ever insightful comments regarding security and CDN usage, but
also for personal help I have received (having only been acquainted to him
through HN) professionally from him.

